
The f.lens, first optical light collimator for smartphones - bozma88
http://flens.co/ks
======
bozma88
A small project of mine. In real life I'm a (bored) web dev. Please don't hate
before finding yourself in a trip in rural Moldova in the middle of nowhere
without any lamp on the street. This is how the idea came. The website is
cool! [http://flens.co](http://flens.co) ;)

